# My Bedroom Shop (literally)



## Nick01 (Jul 29, 2016)

I've been building my machine shop now for a few very dedicated months.  Almost all tooling is exclusively from The Little Machine Shop.  I've had nothing but good customer service and great product from them, not a salesman just wicked satisfied with that business. I'm glad the reviews online steered me their way.
This is all in my bedroom (seriously ask my wife) as we live in a townhouse and she oversees approximately 98.5% of our available space when it comes to what goes where. This is my little slice and all I ask for.


----------



## Nick01 (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh and I can't forget how I'll be documenting my builds.  See if you cant guess what I'll be making...
This camera is ready for some serious macro work!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks very nice Nick.  I'm guessing your going to make some sort of a time piece?  Keep us up to date.


----------



## Zengineer (Feb 21, 2017)

As someone who's rebuilt engines in his apartment kitchen, I can appreciate your setup! Also liking the gear, especially the ringflash!


----------



## brino (Feb 21, 2017)

Chip Hacket said:


> Looks very nice Nick. I'm guessing your going to make some sort of a time piece?



....but I recently read somewhere that time is just an illusion! 

But seriously, Nick that is a clever way to use a small space.

-brino


----------

